

Watch 32 discordant metronomes achieve synchrony in a matter of minutes [video] - japaget
http://io9.com/5947112/watch-32-discordant-metronomes-achieve-synchrony-in-a-matter-of-minutes

======
lechevalierd3on
Communism!

